# Single pin sights?



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anyone use a single pin sight? I'm currently using a 5 pin, but I like the idea of having 1 pin centerred in the sight housing. Seems like it would be a more
"natural" setup. I would think for indoors and hunting 20-30 yd shots it would be great

crunch


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I do, 1 pin set for 25yds. Good for about 12 to 32 yards with my set up. If they are closer just hold the pin a little lower. A lot less sight confusion when your hunting I think.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

In order to give it a try I'm thinking of moving 4 of the 5 pins out of the way and setting one pin in the center of the sight housing. Then I'll move the whole housing, ie gang adjusting, for 20 yds, leaving me with one pin centered in the circular sight housing set for 20 yds.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Crunch, I use 2 pins. Near and Far. Near is 15 yards and far is 30 yards. They work for damn near everything you will need when hunting.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I used 1 pin before and had my best season ever that year. Had a fast set-up and had the pin set for 25 yards or something. It worked great. When you have it you have to come up with a system for aiming at deer though and you have to learn the trajectory with that one pin cold. Under 20 yards I hold low on the heart and out to 35 I would hold gradually higher and 35 would be a high lung shot hold. Only missed a couple deer but I killed 9 that year between Ont and UP of MI.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

cath8r,

Holy smokes! 9 deer in 1 season. I think I'm going to try it. If It doesn't work out no harm done.

Thanks guys.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

If your going to get one, If I were to do it again, I would use one of those single pins that adjust for yardage. If your hunting and oine is going to pose for you at 45 yards in an open field it would be nice to dial the sight in and let him have it as opposed to holding high. Good luck with it man! I used the Impact archery sliding sight with something like 6' of fibre optic in the lens housing. I could see that pin at all times in any light condition. Its still in the Lancaster book last time i checked.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks cath8r, I'm going to use my current sight,which has 5 pins, as a single pin for awhile. If i like it I'll consider a new moveable one.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Use a crosshair on a slider sight.

The crosshairs will ghost in over the target animal and you don't have to focus on a dot. 

With the horizontal and vertical lines it is quick and easy to line up your shot center mass vertical and horizontal above the arm pit.

You can preset it at 15 or 20 or 25 or whatever seems appropriate for the specific spot you are hunting and then if necessary adjust it for a unique longer opportunity.

Best wishes.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Archer Dude,

That's an interesting looking sight. Who makes a sight with the crosshairs?

Thanks,


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought several GWS (Game Warning Systems) crosshair scopes like you see in my picture and I use them on my HHA sliders and SureLoc Supremes.

You can still get them on GWS cheapest plastic slider sights on EBay for $19.98 buy it now but finding the scopes alone is getting more difficult. (search for GWS)

I recommend you throw away the plastic GWS slider sight and mount the scope onto a Pse or Cobra or HHA metal slider sight. You can usually buy a used HHA or Cobra or PSE slider for less than $50 or spend $150 for a new one. Or with the threaded rod, you can jerry-rig and bolt it onto most any sight you have as I have also done.

I use crosshair sights for hunting and 3D and field archery and even indoor leagues.

My eyes don't work well with pins which starburst for me and I don't do well with magnifying scopes either.

These cross hairs worked well enough for me to take 6th place scoring 404 at the Indiana State IBO Championship match in senior hunter class last summer.

I scored 18 elevens but also kept sending out occasional eights or the score would have been better.

You don't have to focus on a pin and you just see the halo of the crosshairs on the target.

Best wishes.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks. I see a double image using pins. I'm hoping a single pin will be better.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

I see 3 or 4 starbursts per pin with one eye. 

Believe it or not, that doesn't work very well and becomes confusing on the shot choosing which starburst is the actual pin.

The crosshairs fixed all that for me.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Lancaster has the scope for $11.99


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Good Catch but you left out the link so here it is:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gws-fiber-optic-aperture.html

By the way, the center red fiber optic can be pulled out of the center and replaced with another color if desired.

I use a green fiber.

Best wishes.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks guys. Not too pricey too.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I use an HHA 5519 single pin and I love it. Took a bit of getting used to, and originally the small pin was starbursting but changing to a tighter peep sight took care of the problem.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I see 2 pins. I tried moving the other pins out of the way. Seem better, well less busy anyway.


----------

